# Aviator G-Shock owners post em!



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll start...here are mine. GW-4000D and GW-3000BD


----------



## gerikson (May 14, 2012)

GW-2000.


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in.









































Thats about it for me but will be adding a 1000 soon.

Stu.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

bookmarking to post some later when I get home


----------



## gf35 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

My 3 flyers - Green, Gold, and Orange! b-)


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

GW-A1000 from Cologne.









Dietmar


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

My only one so far:









GW-A1000-1AER​


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

All hands


----------



## MountainMutant (Dec 29, 2012)

My beauty


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

My only one so far...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GS_Leng (May 22, 2012)

My one and only Aviator to date:









---


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Three...plus one more to follow, hopefully within this week.

Arranged according to acquisition:


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

phattbam said:


> bookmarking to post some later when I get home


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

GW2500B, GW3000M, GWA1000RAF, GWA1000A, GWA1000FC2. Not in picture, GWA1030A and Citizen Skyhawk.


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are mine... The GW-A1000RAF...








...the orange (non-atomic) G-1200B-1ADR and the quintessentially classic white on black aviator GW-3000BB-1AJF. Well, so far anyway!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm sitting on 6 at this point. 4000's and 1000's. I have at least one more 1000 in my future.









GW-A1000RAF, GW-A1000, GW4000-1A4, GW4000-1A3, and in the front: GW4000D and the GW-A1000D.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> GW2500B, GW3000M, GWA1000RAF, GWA1000A, GWA1000FC2. Not in picture, GWA1030A and Citizen Skyhawk.


Don't you want to flip some? Lol


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## wolfverine81 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## wolfverine81 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## wolfverine81 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## wolfverine81 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## chuzzwuzzer (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Blunderact said:


> Don't you want to flip some? Lol


Nop. I'm flipping others actually. 555. Just like other colleagues are collecting Frogs, I think these guys hit the spot.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Bottom row are the Aviators


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Updated group shot. 
View attachment 992799

GW-3500BD, GW-3000BB, GW-3000BD, GW-2500B


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Just one (so far) ...*














































Great Weekends !

Kurt


----------



## Cultfollower (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Just one (so far) ...*

My only aviator..... for now  
View attachment 992944


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Just one (so far) ...*

3 in a row! I really like this watch, i should wear it more often.

View attachment 992971


View attachment 992974


View attachment 992975


----------



## watchyou (May 29, 2010)

View attachment 993022


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Wow - some great pics of the orange GW-3000 in this thread!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## brandonman (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 993677


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The perfect valentine gift from my girlfriend:

View attachment 994057


It has quickly become one of my top 3 watches (out of 20). It is very clever yet the power is usable thanks to the elegant user interface.
If I had one wish, it would be dropping the temperature meter which is not that useful (since you need to take you watch of for 20 minutes or so it is not that practical), and rather replace it with a compass functionality like those pro trek watches where the second hand will point to north.


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

*
GW-A1000FC-1AJF 
GW-A1000D-1AJF
GW-3500BD-1AJF
GW-3500BB-1AJF
*
View attachment 994262


Oakley Large Watch SOFT VAULT. The GXW-56 even fits in it.

View attachment 994264


View attachment 994265​


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

dmc-01 said:


> View attachment 994262
> 
> 
> Oakley Large Watch SOFT VAULT. The GXW-56 even fits in it.
> ...


I've been itching to source the *FC bracelet to put onto my 30 stars.


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

phattbam said:


> I've been itching to source the *FC bracelet to put onto my 30 stars.


It weighs noticeably less than the bracelet on the GW-A1000D-1AJF, but I find it looks much nicer - in part because of its matte finish - and has a more substantial look and feel due to its larger dimensions.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

I want that GW-3500BB! Is the digital part any easier to read on the GW-3500BB compared to the GW-3500BD?


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bosox said:


> I want that GW-3500BB! Is the digital part any easier to read on the GW-3500BB compared to the GW-3500BD?


 The readability is about the same. On the BB the digits are red, and on the BD they're orange. I would definitely wear these watches more if the LCD displays were standard negative with grey digits. I realize Casio probably wanted the LCDs to blend into the background. However, they are already so small. I wish they were easier to read, since they do offer a great deal more functionality than what's included with the other Aviators.


----------



## doc_aa (Feb 19, 2013)

My only one so far ...


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

dmc-01 said:


> The readability is about the same. On the BB the digits are red, and on the BD they're orange. I would definitely wear these watches more if the LCD displays were standard negative with grey digits. I realize Casio probably wanted the LCDs to blend into the background. However, they are already so small. I wish they were easier to read, since they do offer a great deal more functionality than what's included with the other Aviators.


Thanks for the info. What do you personally like better the 3500BD or 3500BB? I feel I have trouble liking the orange accents over the classic black and white look. Don't get me wrong i like the watch but like most other collectors I find a reason to buy another watch lol.


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bosox said:


> Thanks for the info. What do you personally like better the 3500BD or 3500BB? I feel I have trouble liking the orange accents over the classic black and white look. Don't get me wrong i like the watch but like most other collectors I find a reason to buy another watch lol.


The 3500BD was my first analog Casio. At the time, I selected it since I was getting tired of my all-digital collection. I wanted a model that offered world time with a full range of time-zones (more than just 29), digital stop watch and timer; basically a digital-analog with G-Shock styling. In addition, I wanted something with a metal bracelet. I think the 3500BD was the only choice. Based on the pictures online, I didn't anticipate that the orange highlights would bother me, but in the end I would have preferred the 3500BB with a metal bracelet. I still haven't tried the 3500BB with the 3500BD's bracelet, I guess because I moved on to other newer all-digital models and the A1000, which I find to be nicer looking. I really like the depth of its dial and the movement of its seconds-hand. ... Anyway, I've rambled on long enough. ;-) To answer your question, if there aren't any other models that currently catch your eye, you might as well go for the 3500BB. Just remember that despite offering the classic black and white color scheme, the LCDs have the same level of readability.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep my eye out for one!


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bosox said:


> Thanks! I'll keep my eye out for one!


All this talk about the 3500 inspired me to transfer the BD's bracelet to the BB. Not too shabby:

View attachment 994719


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks great. Now I need one haha


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe G1250D is the only solution to positive display. But it is solar only with no atomic and no tough movement.

View attachment 994780


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

My current Aviators...

From L to R : AWR-M100NV-2DR, GS-1050B-1DR, G-1200G-3DR, G-1400A-1ADR & GW-A1000-1DR

View attachment 994800


cheers.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Aviator #7 landed today. Must be my lucky one 

View attachment 998869


GW-A1030


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

dmc-01 said:


> I didn't anticipate that the orange highlights would bother me, but in the end I would have preferred the .


I'm with you over the orange hands. I didn't anticipate how I was going to find them a bit out of character with the watch. I've decided to turn it into a sports watch by changing strap and middle bezel as in GW3000M parts on order. I'll post pics when the parts arrive in about 3 weeks


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bosox said:


> That looks great. Now I need one haha


Since you asked about the 3500 and since I swapped in the metal bracelet, I wore it for a whole week. I think I had only worn it once prior. It's definitely one of my favorites now.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotta add my newest aviator! I might be putting a bracelet on it pretty soon too.
View attachment 1006355


----------



## CerealK (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

GW2500BD-1A

Still the best.

View attachment 1015650

View attachment 1015651

View attachment 1015652


----------



## LINW (Jan 3, 2013)

my aviator...
GW-4000-1A3ER


----------



## indeep (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## LINW (Jan 3, 2013)

indeep said:


> View attachment 1026536
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026533
> ...


clearly you are a orange lover


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

An Aviator is resisting to chic... And shock.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Gw3500b


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

checkin in


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

G1500BD on a strap (bracelet is too heavy and scratches easily)


----------



## 10-Dee-Q (Mar 13, 2013)

My Daily Combo, GW-A1000FC-1ADR & Nike FuelBand+


----------



## pcfithian (Mar 2, 2013)

G2500 on a 24mm Zulu


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

I've decided to turn it into a sports watch by changing strap and middle bezel as in GW3000M parts on order. I'll post pics when the parts arrive in about 3 weeks[/QUOTE]
As promised








Very please with the result, an ani-digital aviator. IMHO the best of all worlds :-D


----------



## Lionelwkh (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Ash Li (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm all in!! love it b-)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ALDRoss (Jul 30, 2012)

GW 3000 on Custom leather NATO!!!


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sgt10p said:


> I've decided to turn it into a sports watch by changing strap and middle bezel as in GW3000M parts on order. I'll post pics when the parts arrive in about 3 weeks


As promised
View attachment 1032030


Very please with the result, an ani-digital aviator. IMHO the best of all worlds :-D[/QUOTE]

How do you change the middle bezel? And where do you get them from?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt10p (Dec 21, 2010)

View attachment 1032030


How do you change the middle bezel? And where do you get them from?

I got the bezel from Casio UK for about £16, the strap from Germany £25. To change the bezel, remove the bracelet, then both screws which holds the top bezel and releases the middle bezel - note the screws aren't Philips but need a flat screwdriver. 
I cheated and took it to a jeweller friend who has all the required kit not to mark the screws or watch, but it is a simple job once the screws holding the bracelet are released.


----------



## jiro32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sgt10p said:


> View attachment 1032030
> 
> 
> How do you change the middle bezel? And where do you get them from?
> ...


Thanks! I'm thinking of getting a bezel or two as a spare.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionelwkh (Dec 19, 2012)

New pic with the GA1000.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

* For an Aviator, I thought having the sky in the pic was a good idea!!


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't remember where I found this photograph, but I'd be really interested in getting that leather cover for my aviator g-shock

Can anyone help identifying it?
I know there's a 5600 collaboration with some Kiwi brand that features a leather cover similar to this one (but that one covers the whole watch without revealing the dial)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

The posted picture comes from the blog of this fellow: you may try to contact him and ask


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Never too late to own one!


----------



## Ka-kui (Feb 16, 2010)

angrypossum said:


> I don't remember where I found this photograph, but I'd be really interested in getting that leather cover for my aviator g-shock
> 
> Can anyone help identifying it?
> I know there's a 5600 collaboration with some Kiwi brand that features a leather cover similar to this one (but that one covers the whole watch without revealing the dial)
> ...


Not the cheapest accessory in the world, but at least it's reduced... 
Couverture and The Garbstore - Mens - G Shock - Ltd Edition G-Shock Leatherback by Mens File


----------



## dynosaur (Feb 16, 2013)

Ka-kui said:


> Not the cheapest accessory in the world, but at least it's reduced...
> Couverture and The Garbstore - Mens - G Shock - Ltd Edition G-Shock Leatherback by Mens File


Thanks for the link Ka-ku.
And the price @[email protected], I rather buy another watch. LOL.

And why would somebody need that? For fashion?
G-shock are already tough. Isn't it?


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice watches!


----------



## ElectricDan (Apr 13, 2013)

Here they are.

















Cheers!


----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

Update with added 2 more, G-1250B & GWA-A1000A


----------



## Ka-kui (Feb 16, 2010)

dynosaur said:


> Thanks for the link Ka-ku.
> And the price @[email protected], I rather buy another watch. LOL.
> 
> And why would somebody need that? For fashion?
> G-shock are already tough. Isn't it?


I think you're right, it's definitely a bit of a 'designer' item dynosaur. I doubt that leather cover could withstand half the amount of abuse that the g-shock could!

If it was for a more precious time piece maybe...


----------



## rs2 (May 12, 2006)

This just arrived Saturday morning.


----------



## Ash Li (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Departure (May 12, 2013)

Here's my baby


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Needed to add my second aviator to this list:



Both together:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Only one here, but I like it a lot :-!


----------



## doc_aa (Feb 19, 2013)

My pair for now... (GW2500 and GW3000BB) and GW-A1000D hopefully soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

Here my few aviators:


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

here are my 3


----------



## g17 (Oct 8, 2010)

Love them !


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

g17 said:


> Love them !
> View attachment 1085678


what kind of case is that?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## g17 (Oct 8, 2010)

phattbam said:


> what kind of case is that?


It is a pelican case model 1200.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

g17 said:


> It is a pelican case model 1200.


thanks..


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Doin' work.


----------



## So joe (May 26, 2013)

this is my new G shock


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's my three. The GW-A1000-1A

The GW-A1000FC-2 and the new
GA1000-1A
Now Im waiting for the newer GW-A1100 to be released. And it will join it's older brothers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Been a busy 60 days ....*

















Kurt


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rs2 (May 12, 2006)

20130527 005a by Ronald S. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## sameerb (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Could I ask. Which is the smallest aviator? They all seem so large. I think 40mm...ish is my maximum


----------



## Ash Li (Sep 9, 2009)

oiljam said:


> Could I ask. Which is the smallest aviator? They all seem so large. I think 40mm...ish is my maximum


I think the 2000 and 2500 models are the smallest, and most certainly smaller than the current series Aviators. However, as they are discontinued you'll have to search a little harder to find one.

Of the current series I think most models are approximately the same in size.

Cheers, 
Ash


----------



## doc_aa (Feb 19, 2013)

oiljam said:


> Could I ask. Which is the smallest aviator? They all seem so large. I think 40mm...ish is my maximum


Just like Ash Li said, the 2000 and 2500 series are the smallest aviators. Read a couple pages back and see some comparison pictures with regards to size. But for 40mm size, it has to be the 3000, 3500 and 4000 series since its the mid-size aviator G.


----------



## Donkeyoatay (Sep 9, 2012)

My moded GW-A1000.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Arrived earlier this week but was only able to pick up this GWA1000D today while heading out to the RV. I'm happy to be part of the club now .





































This adds to my selection of Casio watches. I was wearing the Garmin today and I also brought my Speedmaster for the group picture:










Oh, yeah... Ironman was around for the festivities, too....


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Got this yesterday, and im in love




Lume


Lume and light


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Tjek out my little video:
Casio G-Shock GA-1000 - YouTube


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Only 2 aviators in my stable so far. Both procured within the same month. Goodness, u guys were right...these are highly addictive!


----------



## JATO757 (Apr 21, 2013)

Doing what an aviator does best. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Every day should be an AVIATOR day!!!


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Since I posted earlier in this thread, I have acquired the GW-A1100FC. Probably my favorite.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

JonL said:


> Since I posted earlier in this thread, I have acquired the GW-A1100FC. Probably my favorite.


NICE!!! definitely on my Top 10 list of all times... Gotta make room for it next week, for sure...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## time4achange (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's my contribution,


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Blunderact


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

GW2500B. One of my all time top 5 G's. I also have a GW4000. Would love to have a GW3500BB but the price is still too high for me. May try the GW3500B at some point since the price is about half the BB version.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's mine:










I had never seen a GW2500B before. b-)


----------



## r1d_han (Jan 22, 2014)

My Aviator GW-A1000FC-1A


----------



## wilier (May 18, 2011)

Gw 4000


----------



## Alexxis (Dec 25, 2013)

GWA 1100


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

I need to add #3 to the list



Aviator Family


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll play!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

My Greeny on Sunday morning. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TickFarm (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's Mine


----------



## TickFarm (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh yeah...... That's the sound of the 1st Posting Cherry Pop


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Right thought I would add mine to the list....

Got this first .....









Then things escalated with this one









Then I really quickly added this one .....









And then this one ...









And now the madness continues with this one .....


----------



## Ben_R (Nov 30, 2013)

I got one!









HELP!!! I've been G-Shocked!


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bam!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_b_on_time (Jan 11, 2013)

Only got one so far, a modded GW3000BB. Put a Stainless Steel Bracelet and Bezel on it to give it a GW3000D look.










On the wrist


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Wearing mine today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Coming soon!


----------



## EdinLA44 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry for the Casio noon question, but what model is the green one?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

EdinLA44 said:


> Sorry for the Casio noon question, but what model is the green one?


Mine is a 3500b


----------



## EdinLA44 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi sameerb,

What model number is the watch above with the orange strap?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Coming soon!


Can this watch come in the rubber strap rather than clip?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdinLA44 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi kenzirou,

What model is your Greeny shown above?

Thanks, 

Ed


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

christosr85 said:


> Can this watch come in the rubber strap rather than clip?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the regular GA1000-1A has a resin strap like typical G's.


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah that's the one I have. Any idea how long the neo brite hands are suppose to stay lit at night? I feel like it's for minutes then i can't see what time it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine on a new bracelet:


----------



## Clxa38 (Jan 7, 2013)

mr_b_on_time said:


> Only got one so far, a modded GW3000BB. Put a Stainless Steel Bracelet and Bezel on it to give it a GW3000D look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the bezel at? Looks amazing


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet what bracket is that

QUOTE=OCDood;7324354]Mine on a new bracelet:
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

christosr85 said:


> Yeah that's the one I have. Any idea how long the neo brite hands are suppose to stay lit at night? I feel like it's for minutes then i can't see what time it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not too sure. I have heard people say that they can still see the glowing just enough by morning. Any watch with lume will appear to dim rather quickly after a charge with a bright light, but Casio's lume is famously weak. Does the UV light charge up the lume at all?


----------



## Ash Li (Sep 9, 2009)

OCDood said:


> Mine on a new bracelet:





christosr85 said:


> Yeah that's the one I have. Any idea how long the neo brite hands are suppose to stay lit at night? I feel like it's for minutes then i can't see what time it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience of G-Shock Lume is that it's not too great. However, I also own a Seiko BFK which has an amazing lume, so maybe my expectations are unrealistically high!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I'm not too sure. I have heard people say that they can still see the glowing just enough by morning. Any watch with lume will appear to dim rather quickly after a charge with a bright light, but Casio's lume is famously weak. Does the UV light charge up the lume at all?


Yeah it kinda lights up the lume a little but not too much. Ah well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Not posting a new one to this forum. On my 2nd day wearing my RAF and this thread has been floating near the top so thought I'd post in and spread some cheer 










sent with aloha


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Sweet what bracket is that


It's the GW-3000BD bracelet from Tiktox.

I've got a Seiko Orange Monster that has great lume, but I think the lume on this is the best of any other watch I own. I can see it glow when I take it out of the window when the sun starts going down, and in a lit room if I pull it out from under the lamp I charge it under. This is a dark shot of the lume, I really haven't timed it to see how long it lasts:


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

My GA1000FC-1A has arrived!


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful watch though. Rugged and classy. I wish the digital part wasn't negative display though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Did I post this? Cant remember... Better be sure. My latest aviator and a great one, too...


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that solar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

christosr85 said:


> Is that solar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir!


----------



## christosr85 (Apr 17, 2013)

So which aviation models are NOT solar? Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

christosr85 said:


> So which aviation models are NOT solar? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GA-1000.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## mr_b_on_time (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. I got the middle SS Bezel and SS Bracelet from pacparts.com. I already had the rest of the hardware necessary to swap the resin strap to a bracelet from a black bracelet I picked up from a forum membrer here. If you swap out the bezels, don't use Phillips screwdrivers. The screws are JIS type screws, and to avoid stripping them, it is best to use a JIS screwdriver.

Oh, sorry about not replying sooner. For those wondering, he asked about my 3000BB with a SS bezel and bracelet. It can be seen a few pages back. 


Clxa38 said:


> Where did you get the bezel at? Looks amazing


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

christosr85 said:


> What a beautiful watch though. Rugged and classy. I wish the digital part wasn't negative display though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure I agree. While positive display would be a little more legible, the negative display definitely completes the look.


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

This is my aviator collection. Gwa1000. Ga1000 and the gw3000b which I converted it into the orange model gw3000m. Cheers


----------



## ko28 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Broadsands (Jan 11, 2014)

I like what you have done, converting with the orange strap etc. How easy was this to do and where do you get the parts from? I like the new orange/black aviator but it isn't solar. You can now pick up the GW-3000B-1AER reasonably cheaply - tempted to buy one if that conversion is cheap/easy!


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Broadsands said:


> I like what you have done, converting with the orange strap etc. How easy was this to do and where do you get the parts from? I like the new orange/black aviator but it isn't solar. You can now pick up the GW-3000B-1AER reasonably cheaply - tempted to buy one if that conversion is cheap/easy!


Best place for band/bezels in the UK is Tiktox.com, you can sometimes pick up a good deal on Ebay as well.


----------



## Ben_R (Nov 30, 2013)

Let me get in on this. GA-1000-4A and 8A. Especially love the Gray/Yellow 8A. I've actually never even worn my orange 4A out of the house. Don't know why.


















































HELP!!! I've been G-Shocked!


----------



## Broadsands (Jan 11, 2014)

That grey/yellow is pretty cool too! I just like the idea of any G-Shock being solar to save the battery change/pressure testing expense as I would use it in water. Shame they don't make that one as a solar as I love the look!


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## CFII (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got this a couple of hours ago:

P1000399 by KiowaDriver, on Flickr


P1000396 by KiowaDriver, on Flickr


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

My first Aviator. Looks so good.


----------



## downunder (Dec 25, 2010)

I prefer the GA-1000-4A with a black band instead of the orange one.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Seeing this picture got me thinking...maybe I do need help...on the other hand,I just love those ticking Casios (they do actually tick, all 6 of them) so the heck with it...I always thought that if the watch doesn't tick it is not really worth owning.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1369952
> 
> 
> Did I post this? Cant remember... Better be sure. My latest aviator and a great one, too...


I like this one a lot, much classier and cooler without the hour numbers written on the dial, im not keen on the big number 12 and 3 and 6 etc, but this ones a nice one.

Whats the model number of this one guys?

cheers n thanks


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Cobia said:


> I like this one a lot, much classier and cooler without the hour numbers written on the dial, im not keen on the big number 12 and 3 and 6 etc, but this ones a nice one.
> 
> Whats the model number of this one guys?
> 
> cheers n thanks


This is the GW-A1030 the 30th Anniversary version of the A1000 series.

Sent from my...


----------



## Romo69 (Jan 24, 2014)

MyGA1000

Sent from my Lenovo S930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

GW-3500B-1 solar/atomic.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Nemo said:


> View attachment 1490455
> View attachment 1490457
> View attachment 1490461


What piece did you need to allow the aviator combi bracelet to fit? Looks great. I've been searching for that exact model to do that exact mod/upgrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

My first and only, for now...


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

phattbam said:


> What piece did you need to allow the aviator combi bracelet to fit? Looks great. I've been searching for that exact model to do that exact mod/upgrade
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it second hand with the black 'Mr G' bracelet on it. (the original band would have been dark blue resin for that JDM model) 
Tiktox would be the right people to ask for finding the right pieces.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Cobia said:


> I like this one a lot, much classier and cooler without the hour numbers written on the dial, im not keen on the big number 12 and 3 and 6 etc, but this ones a nice one.


I'm missing the numbers on the dial on this one quite a lot. Especially a 3 and 9. It always takes a moment to notice if the watch shows for example 17:50 or 18:10. A 3 or 9 would prevent that. Even a 12 would help as it is not easily mirrored. In the dark it's not immediately clear which side is up. If i had a chance, i should immediatly trade it in for a GW-A1100 -$150. But don't get me wrong i love the watch, it is brilliant, the 1100 is just the same, with all the flaws of the 1000 fixed, must be nearly perfect.


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I noticed today that Casio International website renamed the Gravity Defier series to "GravityMaster." I wonder when that happened?

A few iPhone shots of my GravityMaster GWA1000D from this weekend:


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are my beauties (L to R): GWA1100FC, GW3000BB, and GWA1000D.


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's Mine customized


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my other navy stealth out GA1000


----------



## Achal (Aug 17, 2013)

Had it for a couple of days. Love the composite bracelet, very comfy.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Tenchi (May 22, 2014)

My first aviator:



















My latest aviator:




























Within one month of its acquisition, I failed to fight the urge to ugrade into the FC bracelet:


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Happy that I could play with my GW-3000.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tenchi said:


> Within one month of its acquisition, I failed to fight the urge to ugrade into the FC bracelet:


Do you like it a lot better?


----------



## cozmo1589 (Jun 7, 2014)

Been following this thread and thus far don't think I've seen anyone with one of these in white & black, my local casio retailer said its a ltd edition GW-3500BB


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Tenchi (May 22, 2014)

James142 said:


> Do you like it a lot better?


Yes I do James142! Since I have girly 6" wrists, the FC bracelet eliminated two problems I've encountered: loose strap keeper, and a lot of excess strap! 

The comfyness level is also terrific. It's not too heavy such as those watches with metal bracelets, but enough weight to let you know that this one is not on straps.

On the looks side, it made the GW-A1000 more dressier, not that it was not dressy to begin with. I can rock that aviator while wearing shirt & tie, as well as when wearing casual weekend clothes.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not the only Aviator I own, but definitely the brightest!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

gw-3000m-4aer


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

Been wanting one of these for a while!! I bought it on Saturday and received it yesterday. Full setup in about 20mins and a nice fresh radio link at midnight. (last one was on May 15th):-s

I love this thing! ... :-d


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

My children bought me the 3000bb for my 50th wedding anniversary. $186.00 and some change from the Zon.
Luv it Luv it Luv it.
But my GA100 watch with nylon strap (Yellow/Black) and other variant and (Red White and Blue) straps get the most wrist time.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just received the green GW-A1100 model -- love it!!


----------



## sameerb (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry ED , I have been away from forum for long long time , model is GW-3000M-4AER 



EdinLA44 said:


> Hi sameerb,
> 
> What model number is the watch above with the orange strap?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Love these 1100s but they're a little short lug to lug for my wrist. I installed a new bracelet last night, helps a bit.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## DaveS66 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just treated myself to a GW-3000M-4AER


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

GA1000FC

One frowny face deserves another



Here's a shot with my favorite flashlight ever (Surefire Aviator with secondary red led)


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

My Aviator Collection


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice collection Restr199. If you don't mind me asking, what beach is that? It looks mighty familiar.


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> Nice collection Restr199. If you don't mind me asking, what beach is that? It looks mighty familiar.


Its Ponte Vedra Beach in Florida. It's in between Jacksonville and St Agustine.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Cool, looks nice and pristine. I'm down the road a bit but I recognized the coastline. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Restr199 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Jyrchi (Jul 28, 2014)

First post. Newly weds, me and my GW-2500B


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

New acquisition, orange Gravitymaster, GWA1100R-4A


----------



## iWatchA (Aug 12, 2014)

Like it


----------



## superflask (Feb 25, 2012)

Posted this on WRUW here today too. I ordered the red Sky Cockpit from Sunknots in Japan and was so happy to receive it just three days later. I've held out on buying any Aviators until this special one (I like red) and it is all that I had hoped!


----------



## kenobiz (Aug 3, 2014)

My first g-shock aviator (Got it last saturday). Also my first post here in the forum


----------



## m_s_b (Dec 28, 2012)

jamie007 said:


> Been wanting one of these for a while!! I bought it on Saturday and received it yesterday. Full setup in about 20mins and a nice fresh radio link at midnight. (last one was on May 15th):-s
> 
> I love this thing! ... :-d


What Model number is this please?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

m_s_b said:


> What Model number is this please?


It's a GW-3500B


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

superflask said:


> Posted this on WRUW here today too. I ordered the red Sky Cockpit from Sunknots in Japan and was so happy to receive it just three days later. I've held out on buying any Aviators until this special one (I like red) and it is all that I had hoped!
> 
> View attachment 1603286


I thought about getting the red one, but decided to go for the yellow :


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

Stargazer1 said:


>


This is my favorite Aviator G-Shock and will be a 'Classic'; it is the one I wear when I want to wear an analogue watch.


----------



## m_s_b (Dec 28, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> It's a GW-3500B


Thanks


----------



## BACKBLAST72 (Feb 25, 2012)

m_s_b said:


> What Model number is this please?


Good morning m_s_b:
The model your looking at is the GW-3500 Aviator


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Love mine, it's tough and extremely accurate


----------



## redsinjuro (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chypmun77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Now, I believe i can flyyyyy....


----------



## 325xia (Apr 7, 2014)

Another Aviator in Action


----------



## wooster1853 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## BeaVis PaLigis (Jan 9, 2013)

Simple beauty


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just arrived this morning. My second G and first Aviator. TBH, I was a bit underwhelmed at first sight and after strapping it on, thought the watch was a little big for my puny wrist (using third set of holes). Also felt a bit uncomfortable. Fast forward about 3 hours, and the watch is really growing on me. Love the legibility compared to my AWG-M100 and the "presence" of the watch , is appealing. Think I'll have to shorten the strap to get rid of the overhang, but I think I'll soon be loving wearing this watch!


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

ah yes, the GW-A1000D found its home.


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Is this counted?


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

KillaSkill said:


> ah yes, the GW-A1000D found its home.


One of my favorite G shocks I have two GWA1000-1AJF with bracelet.


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

sidecross said:


> One of my favorite G shocks I have two GWA1000-1AJF with bracelet.


I think I'd love the combi bracelet more than the stainless steel.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

KillaSkill said:


> I think I'd love the combi bracelet more than the stainless steel.


That may be the the reason they have more than one version.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

GW-2500


----------



## iJeff (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

just 2 for now


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Chibby (Dec 11, 2014)

Like the look of the Orange watch with the black band, can you tell me please what black band will fit and were I can get one? On eBay I can get one that suits a GA1000-1BV
thanks


----------



## Chibby (Dec 11, 2014)

downunder said:


> I prefer the GA-1000-4A with a black band instead of the orange one.
> 
> View attachment 1394631


Like the look of the Orange watch with the black band, can you tell me please what black band will fit and were I can get one? On eBay I can get one that suits a GA1000-1BV
thanks


----------



## stan54 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,
This one for me : gw4000D.







Symmetrical and reading at a glance.


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I have










GA1000










GWA1000FC










GWA1130










GPW1000-4

and


















GPW1000RAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 118kar (Dec 22, 2014)

Just picked up gwa1000fc
My 2nd gshock, the first one is g011d


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Robo082 (Apr 6, 2014)

my GW 4000 R 4AJF lovely orange strap


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

GW3000. Sold this once, regretted, and bought it again last year. Glad I bought this again before the prices on the GW3000 went nuts on amazon. lol.


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

My aviators with Zulu straps.


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Been a while since I have been active on the forum. I finally ordered a combi bracelet for my GWA-1000. It is one of the most comfortable bracelets that I have ever had on a watch.


----------



## jantyc (Sep 28, 2010)

BOOM.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnyw2k (Jan 13, 2010)

One the wrong wrist while while I wait to get it resized:


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Why So less owners of GA-1000 here


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Here ya go Maxflow, this came yesterday, not the best picture but the GA1000's are very nice intro into the aviators. IMO


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

NICE one OldBugr!


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Tenchi,

Lovely! You have wrists like mine, I think.  

Does the GWA1100's FC bracelet's "wings" hang loose, or are they locked at an angle? 

See, I recently got the GA-1000 and I LOVE it. I got the FC version, but the first section that forms the "lugs" attaching to the case are fixed in place and at a broad angle. This means they stuck out really far from my wrist. It looks like the GW-A1100's is free to move?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Here's my band of aviators together for group shot


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome buddy  



Oldbugr said:


> Here ya go Maxflow, this came yesterday, not the best picture but the GA1000's are very nice intro into the aviators. IMO


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

How tough GA-1000 is as compare to lets say Rangeman or PRW-3000


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

maxflow said:


> How tough GA-1000 is as compare to lets say Rangeman or PRW-3000


I haven't been able to break either a GA-1000 or a PRW-3000, but I've seen the PRW-3000's aluminum bezel get scraped up a lot easier than the GA's rubber one.

That being said, my personal thought is that, after years of babying IWCs and Rolexes, if my $170 G-shock gets trashed on my arm, my medical bills are going to be more than the cost of replacing that G-shock.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and here's my GA-1000.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

THere are two versions.. One is resin band and another is chain plus resin band..

which one is this ?

and which one is more comfortable ?


Oldbugr said:


> Here ya go Maxflow, this came yesterday, not the best picture but the GA1000's are very nice intro into the aviators. IMO


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Any one having Blue color of GA-1000.

there is very few ppl having blue color. why?


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

maxflow said:


> THere are two versions.. One is resin band and another is chain plus resin band..
> which one is this ?
> and which one is more comfortable ?


The GA-1000 is on resin band, the GA-1000fc is on the composite linked bracelet.

You can tell the difference because the GA-1000 has an orange "eye" and the GA-1000fc has a black "eye".

If you have a very small wrist, the resin is a little more comfortable because the wings don't extend past the sides of your wrist. Otherwise, I think it's a matter of preference as to whether you like resin or a bracelet. If I had larger wrists I would have preferred the FC.


----------



## Tenchi (May 22, 2014)

biogon said:


> Tenchi,
> 
> Lovely! You have wrists like mine, I think.
> 
> ...


Hello biogon,

The first set of links that attach to the lugs in my GW-A1000 FV bracelet are also fixed at an angle. So like you, they kind of buldge from my girly wrist... But I like the aviator so much that I don't actually care.


----------



## Jonnyw2k (Jan 13, 2010)

Jonnyw2k said:


> One the wrong wrist while while I wait to get it resized


Resized... Both Aviators checking in.


----------



## -Devil- (Nov 23, 2014)

stupid question, but do the Aviators have back lights in them like the 9300 for example does?


----------



## stan54 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

GPW-1000-1b.









Cheers.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

New aviator today. I ordered a black bezel and band, but the brown looks almost black unless the light is just right, even then it's not as bad as I thought ( I prefer black watches). I might have to leave it as is.


----------



## Kev55 (May 12, 2013)

GROUP SHOT:

GA-1000-4B, GA-1000-2A. GA-1000-9B

View attachment 2601930


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Danoman (Nov 29, 2013)

Arrived today. I've wanted this since they first appeared back in 2013.


----------



## Crafft (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, the Sadshock really is pretty funny looking in white.

Don't get me wrong, I still like it! But once I read that post, I just can't un-see it.


----------



## Danoman (Nov 29, 2013)

Stopped by the local air park on my lunch break.


----------



## lunitic (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't remember if I've shared this before. GW-A1000A-1AJF.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

GW3500BD-1JF


----------



## sleeman (Dec 13, 2014)

Just received it today. Great looking watch.


----------



## maique (Aug 26, 2007)

Picked up one at Dubai Airport, on a layover way too long. Now rocking a GWA-1000 across Thailand for a month-long trip.










Tapatalk on iPhone


----------



## same (Jan 23, 2015)

This is mine. Let's rock 'n roll G14000-D


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's the latest Aviator.










#BEAST


----------



## heuer_1153 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

My 2nd G Shock
GA1000FC-1A GravityMaster


----------



## Crafft (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

On an important mission. Aviating my desk!


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have the GPW-1000-RAF


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

New GPW1000...Nice! But Seems can't get GPS signal & correct date setting. Need manually set.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

My brand new GA1000-2a fell apart after one day?? LOL


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

My brand new MTGS1030BD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

I had this one for a while now, bought it not long after it was released. It's a little beat up as I wear it to work, still happy and proud to wear it.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Something to share, a gift from my wife.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Couple of aviators, GWA1000D-1A, GA1000-1A, GWA1000FC-5A


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

GWA 1100 and GW 2500
love them both


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Still holding up for me 3500


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Sky Cockpit GPW-1000-4AJF*















*More pictures here: Thread: My New G-Shock Sky Cockpit GPW-1000-4AJF*


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My GWA1000FC. One of my favorite Gs.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

One more for me...just received it today..

Love it!



















GA-1000-8A

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GPW-1000-1A with a bracelet upgrade.


----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

Really like my GA-1000-8A. The only thing I don't care for is the glossy stainless steel buckle. Does ANYONE here know where I can find a double tang (prong) buckle in BLACK? 
Can anyone tell me if the strap from a GWA1000RAF-1A will fit this watch. It appears to be the exact same strap in black with a black buckle.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Phreddo said:


> GPW-1000-1A with a bracelet upgrade.


May I know it came with bracelet or you upgrade it later? If you upgrade it, may I know where you get it & how much? I have same watch too, thinking to change to bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Self inflicted desk diving marks !









Okay! 
Switched back, its just too big for "under wrist" wear !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

alexcswong said:


> May I know it came with bracelet or you upgrade it later? If you upgrade it, may I know where you get it & how much? I have same watch too, thinking to change to bracelet. Thanks!


I bought it afterwards.
$117+shipping from PacParts

PacParts: 91087153865

Only problem is that shipping is a bit unpredictable. They don't seem to keep any on hand, but rather wait until they get enough requests to put in a batch order to Casio. You have to pay first, and you get it when you get it.
Mine took about 2-3 weeks. Not bad compared to some who have claimed to wait months for some parts.

I also ordered the 3 pieces called "bezel resin." I don't know which piece is which, but I figured they were cheap enough to get them all. I want replacement parts for the resin bumpers. If I had to guess, I'd say the 3 pieces are the top 2 on either side, and the third piece will be the other half that goes under the crown. I'll post pics when I get them so everyone knows.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Phreddo said:


> I bought it afterwards.
> $117+shipping from PacParts
> 
> PacParts: 91087153865
> ...


Thanks for your help!


----------



## 3llipsis (Mar 6, 2015)

just received two g-shock.. an MTG-1000 and an GW-A1100FC. They are taking sunbath now in front of my old citizen. Someone could answer my question? I found the smart access lock on the gw very easy to unlock while the mtg holds solid. It may cause problem from time to time. If anyone here can compare the lock of an MTG to a GW 1100 or 1000 i would be glad.


----------



## gianfrancoteh (Nov 3, 2014)

Just got mine...


----------



## 10-Dee-Q (Mar 13, 2013)

trio aviators


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My gw3500 and gwa 1000 fc


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Phreddo said:


> I bought it afterwards.
> $117+shipping from PacParts
> 
> PacParts: 91087153865
> ...


Same here $117 got it in 3 weeks. Love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

1 & only Aviator..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,
My first Casio G-Shock : Triple G Resist GW-A1100-1A3DR (Gravity Defier)


----------



## WestOz (Jan 9, 2007)

My new GW-A1100-1A3..Gravity Defier. Just arrived and my first G-Shock.


----------



## fendushi (Jun 2, 2009)

My GW-A1000 and GPW-1000:



















I love them both!!! :-!


----------



## BACKBLAST72 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are my aviators:
GWA1100-1A3, GW3500B-1A9, GA1000-4ACR.


----------



## runquest (Mar 27, 2015)

Just got my first Aviator and G-Shock; GW-4000D-1A. I changed the stainless steel band with resin (just waiting for spare spacers


----------



## doughead (Dec 24, 2014)

my first analogue G...


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Just added another aviator to the stable


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-1000-4 and GW-3000M


----------



## Devastator01 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can someone tell me what is the smallest model of that group? I love them but they seem really big. I'd like one but want to get something that will work with my wrist


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

The GW3500 is a reasonable size. The 2500 as well.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, the 3500 is nice. But not crazy about the display, to much Digital. I'm interested in a small diameter and a narrow profile


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

yuv1611 said:


> Thanks, the 3500 is nice. But not crazy about the display, to much Digital. I'm interested in a small diameter and a narrow profile


Unfortunately, no such thing exists in the modern G-Shock stable. They're all rather bulky -- that's the nature of the beast.

The smallest would have been the GW2500, or possibly one of the much older GIEZ models, but they've been out of production for at least six or seven years, and they have digital displays.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Bosox:
Sorry no pics, I'm photographically challenged.
I own a Casio AW 3000 bb1. Got it from my springoffs on my 50th wedding anniversary.
My fave Casio. I have 6 others.

X traindriver Art


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok thank you, the 3500 looks like it might be a daily, it doesn't look to big from what I have seen so far


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

That reminds me -- the AWGM100b is vaguely aviator-esque in that it has an analog dial with some digital subdials, but it wears very compactly.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

From Kauai Marriott !

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

joining the team with that smaller Aviator GW-3000M 4AER. GW-A1100 expected to arrive soon


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ooo, i can be a flyboy too now 









gotta throw in beast mode too


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

Customs finally gave it to me


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

MTG S 1000BD


----------



## DBeans27 (Dec 13, 2014)

The two I've been flying with most lately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HaulsFather (Jul 7, 2015)

My first G-Shock


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

2 more...

GWA 1100 and MTG S 1000 BD

with the Animal..


----------



## Chrisboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Rainier cherries in Kelowna, British Columbia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Today I got myself a GPW-1000-4. Not gonna post a pic because I don't plan on wearing it for a while (and we're not short of pics). By the time I got to hold it then I understood why Vade_R said his GW-A1100 looked like a toy in comparison (well, I have GW-A1100 as one of my daily Gs outside King, so can easily compare). It feels solid and premium, and it's made in Japan. The packaging is also premium too. I have wanted to grab one since it was out but was deterred by the price until I saw it was recently sold for like USD$580, which despite still being pricey but already more approachable than a year ago. This is the most pricey G I have ever bought.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Up to the sky....


----------



## stan54 (Jul 21, 2012)

GPW-1000-1B :

















Cheers.


----------



## dvhulten (May 16, 2012)




----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Today's hike up to Salmon Lake via Loch Leven lakes trail. GW-3000B



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Here i am joining avaitor gshock, this is my first gshock and i love it!!








Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

new added to my collection GWA1000-RAF 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casieko (Jul 23, 2015)

quick ? for gw3000 , anyway you can toggle between 2 cities without always setting up which cities you want to switch time with. Just want to push a button then the big hand will swith to the other country. My primary country is north america and alternative country is germany. Thanks


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Over 2 years now with the GWA-1000D and it's still going strong:


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Aviator aviating with an aviator.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

selfie at mach 2??? there's something you don't see every day! Great photo of a cool watch. Well done!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

JFingers said:


> Aviator aviating with an aviator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your Job and watch, what aircraft are you using? F16 is the best one for me, after SR71,considering the years of the startup!

If I can, I suggest to read books by Col Byrnes, I have both with his autograph 










Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster & Rangeman


----------



## jourdan (Aug 26, 2015)

my ga 1000fc


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLin (Jan 4, 2011)

GA-1000FC on the way. Pics soon!


----------



## kokmeng.ng.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Any Aviator G-shock you guys recommend for people with small wrist? Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJLin (Jan 4, 2011)

Just joined the club!

Kokmeng.ng.1 - this is the GA1000 FC on my 7" wrist. Hope it helps you decide.


----------



## Wolf888 (Jan 14, 2015)

GWA1000D Great watch!! ☺👍


----------



## Tenchi (May 22, 2014)

kokmeng.ng.1 said:


> Any Aviator G-shock you guys recommend for people with small wrist? Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out my previous post, I have a girly 6" wrist, but I can rock those aviators! 

Post #198


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

6.25" wrist









Go for it
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kokmeng.ng.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, thanks Tenchi & XR159 for the photos. You nailed it guys. Now I am more convinced getting myself a GWA-1000-1A. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrig8 (Jan 28, 2016)

Joining the club. My Aviator GA-1000FC-1A together with Gulfmaster GN-1000 

































































Last photos Super Illuminator in GN-1000 and UV-LED Blacklight Neon Illuminator in GA-1000FC-1A


----------



## kokmeng.ng.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

astrig8 said:


> Joining the club. My Aviator GA-1000FC-1A together with Gulfmaster GN-1000
> 
> View attachment 6842538
> 
> ...


Both my favourite watch! What is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Ben lurking here for a while and finally decided to jump in.

I just bought a GA-1000-8A, my first new G-Shock in years. I love the look of the watch, but the gray band is too light for my liking and needs to go. Who is the preferred source here for a replacement band, and is this a pretty simple task to do yourself? I'm in the Dallas/Ft Worth area if that helps.

TIA


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My Gwa 1100. Have a great day.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

kokmeng.ng.1 said:


> Wow, thanks Tenchi & XR159 for the photos. You nailed it guys. Now I am more convinced getting myself a GWA-1000-1A.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a gwa 1100 and 1000. Cant decide which one to wear? The gwa1000 is a bit cheaper than the gwa1000 go for it. D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shocker21 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a ga-1000, and if I don't wear it for a day or 2 the second hand will stop moving. I just have to tap it and it gets started again, but I have to readjust the hands. the battery isn't low because the low battery indicator has never appeared. what's wrong?


----------



## lakshay16 (May 24, 2017)

Hello, how can one reset this watch. I m having same and facing some issues with it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------

